#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Ajuda Para Montar Um Provedor !!!!

## Andreyhsb

​Tenho uma Routerboard 951Ui-2HnD, Qual antenas devo comprar ?
Gostaria de distribuir sinal até 5 kms de distância !! 
Atualmente uso uma omni que não me recordo as espeficações !!
Necessito de antenas 5.8 ghz, e as antenas receptoras uma intelbras
 wom 5000 esta boa ???????
Internet : 60 Mbs

Me ajudem com dicas desde já agradeço !.

----------


## andfonsek

Amigo, adiciona Skype que se quiser te ajudo por lá: andfonsek
Valeu!

----------

